# Nervous about gestational diabetes test and IBS-D



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

I am 28 weeks pregnant and going in for my montly OB apt and the glucose tolerance test is scheduled. Supposedly, I have to drink some nasty sweet drink, wait around for an hour afterward, and then have a blood test to look for any indication of gestational diabetes.I am worried that this liquid will set my IBS-D off big time. Has anyone here with IBS-D had this test? If so, how did it go?


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

partypooper, I had this test and it really didn't change anything either way. I was concerned about it, too, but nothing happened. The stuff doesn't taste too pleasant (the stuff I had was like super sweet orange soda), but it will be over before you know it! Good luck with your test and your baby!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I had no problem at all with the test, and I took it twice. Except that the stuff tastes like thick carbonated Tang... blech!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I had the super sugarly orange drink a few years ago. My IBS D wasn't quite so bad then but I did have it then. I didn't think the drink was all that bad. Then again, I was VERY thirsty (they wouldn't even let me have water before the test) and I was hungry and very shaky from my 10-minute walk to the college health clinic with low blood sugar from fasting.I don't recall any D probs. The only problem I had was I had to pee so much! Turns out my body will overreact to a large influx of sugar and try to flush it out by having me pee a lot, just like what happens with a diabetic...but my sugar is either normal or low after all that flushing out and I'm dehydrated to boot. I had to go so bad during the test they let me do the first pee a little early! And because I was peeing in a cup at regular intervals, I can tell you that I definitely expelled more liquid than I took in! Just bring a good book and you'll be fine







If you're worried about it, ask the dr if you can take some immodium the night before.I hope all goes well!! Do they test every pregnant woman for gestational diabetes, or just some?


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

They test everyone, to my knowledge, between 25 and 28 weeks. They tested me twice (once at 25 weeks, once at 32), because I had PCOS and insulin resisitance to begin with, making me high risk. No GD here - just lots of anemia...


----------

